# coral reef



## WinterLiu (Mar 31, 2012)

dose the coral reef will get sick of rotted?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

:huh:


----------



## WinterLiu (Mar 31, 2012)

just you know, sometimes will misunderstand the coral reef. Is this question so strange?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

WinterLiu said:


> just you know, sometimes will misunderstand the coral reef. Is this question so strange?


*question


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

*Conf*


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Could you say that in your native language so I can figure it out?


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

you mean if a fish dies does it affect the tank? Yes... you should see a nitrate spike


----------

